# When does teething stop???



## Gracie'smom (Jan 7, 2006)

Gracie is 15 months old...we went through all of the missing teeth and teething months ago, and I thought it was all over. But in the last few weeks she has started chewing on everything in sight again, and after looking in her mouth I find that she has a gap on the bottom, same gap on both sides, where it looks like a molar should be. Is is normal for them to still be teething this late?


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

it could just be a stubborn tooth, give it a week or so if theres still no sighn of erruption id ask your vet. good teething toys is to take a rubber toy rinse it in water then put it in the freezer for a little while...itll ease gum pain...(you can also buy puppy teething rings and a product called chillybone which have the same effect


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

I read in a training book that you can freeze a dish rag. Carl loves to chew on his frozen rag!  It really relieves his poor ouchy gums.

The only problem is, he thinks he can chew on every towel now! :roll: 

He's 6 months old and I hope he's almost done teething. He was the whiniest little thing while he was teething. And he forgot how to be potty-trained. :roll: He also likes to pee NEXT to his pad, just for grins. (No grinning on my part! :twisted: )


----------



## BonnieChi (Aug 12, 2005)

bonnie also had trouble with potty training while she was teething...and it lasted so long that i was beginning to think she was untrainable. her temperament wasn't the greatest either. then a couple months ago i looked in her mouth and realized that while her adult teeth had come in, her baby teeth hadn't fallen out. so she just had lots of teeth. I brought her in to have the extra teeth pulled and since that she's been a completely new dog. Perfectly potty trained, and playful as a pup again.


----------



## mazdagirl23 (Feb 20, 2006)

I also read that you can take an old sock and put crushed ice cubes in it for them to chew on :thumbright:


----------

